# Gizmo binding post Q



## youra6 (Oct 24, 2010)

So i bought some 14 AWG bare wires and it seems like its too thick for the binding posts... Do you think I would have to resort to buying pin or banana connectors?

Thanks. I'll post up pics when I'm done installing my PC setup (my hard drive died last night! Talk about bad luck... :hissyfit


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

I never noticed before, but the holes are very small. You could always trim some of the strands from the wire to make it fit, but bananas would be more practical.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*GLS banana plugs*



youra6 said:


> So i bought some 14 AWG bare wires and it seems like its too thick for the binding posts... Do you think I would have to resort to buying pin or banana connectors?
> 
> Thanks. I'll post up pics when I'm done installing my PC setup (my hard drive died last night! Talk about bad luck... :hissyfit


I use GLS banana plugs.

Mike


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

I would just take a drill and make the holes bigger, as I am not a huge fan of using banana plugs, I go for the solid mechanical connection.


----------



## youra6 (Oct 24, 2010)

I was thinking about using a drill, until I realized that I didn't actually own one. I bought some pin connectors instead and used four pin connectors on the the four binding posts on the receiver and used bare wire for the speaker.

I got my speakers set up finally. I cant judge how they sound because I have it hooked up to my ****** laptop atm. When I hook it up to my PC, i'll be sure to give my review.


----------

